# Tortoise ears?????



## Kymiie (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello everybody, how are you all?
Just wanted to ask about tortoise's ears! (silly I know)

1. Do they have ears?
2. Should they have holes in the side of their heads for ears?
3. Do they hear like us or are they much more sensitive?

If someone could post me a picture of what a tortoise ear is (if they have them) and what they look like it would be appreciated!

Thanks, sorry for the randomness, but I keep thinking about it!


xxxxx


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 28, 2009)

Tortoises don't have external ears, however they do have a tympanic membrane that covers their auditory canal:












If you look closely on Dudley's head, right in front or to the right of where the carapace is shading the head. You notice a circular, smooth spot. That's the tympanic membrane.

Yvonne


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 28, 2009)

Kymiie said:


> Hello everybody, how are you all?
> Just wanted to ask about tortoise's ears! (silly I know)
> 
> 1. Do they have ears?
> ...



1. and 2. Yes, but not quite like ours. Tortoises and turtles have well-developed ears inside the skull, but only a flat membrane and occasionally what looks like a small hole leading to it on the outside.

3. Tortoise hearing is debated. We KNOW they can hear certain high and low sounds, but most of the sounds humans can hear, tortoises seem to ignore. They can apparently hear the noises of hatchlings pipping, they can hear courtship sounds of males, and some research indicates that at least Desert Tortoises can hear subsonic sounds that travel in the ground (separately from feeling vibrations).

Tortoises do not seem to respond to many other sounds, unless there is also a visual or vibratory cue as well- they respond to a foot stomp, but that includes vibrations. They often respond to your approach, but that includes vibrations, smells, and seeing you. Make a loud clap or yell behind a tortoise and it pretty much ignores it.

I know a lot of keepers who feel their tortoises respond to their voices, but I suspect that in most cases, it is the smells, sights, and vibrations that are doing most of the work. If the tortoise responded to their RECORDED voice without them around, I would be more convinced.


----------



## bettinge (Oct 28, 2009)

It may be smell, but tortoises that cannot see the food, often become aware and explore when another tort is eating. I'll have to do some experiments and see if they sense the food when other torts are not eating. That would indicate that its smell and not noise. If they only sense food when others are eating and they cannot see it, that would indicate its more sound related!


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 28, 2009)

bettinge said:


> It may be smell, but tortoises that cannot see the food, often become aware and explore when another tort is eating. I'll have to do some experiments and see if they sense the food when other torts are not eating. That would indicate that its smell and not noise. If they only sense food when others are eating and they cannot see it, that would indicate its more sound related!



This is an example of 'con-specific behavior'- behavior triggered by what another of the same species is doing. I often see my Red-foots ignore a pile of food because the sight of another eating at a different pile attracts more attention.

I also notice that in general, the biggest one is the one that finds the foods, and some of the others just seem to go where he goes. As far as I can tell, my big one hunts first by sight- always seeing the red, orange, yellow, and white and investigating it. He may use scent as well, but I can't tell.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, I just want to say that was not a "random" or "silly" topic at all. Thank you , Kymiie, for asking the question. I learned something new from the answer!

And I love those pictures of Dudley. What a handsome face and rogue-ish expression he has!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 29, 2009)

Tortoises actually have little walkie talkies with them so when one finds some good food they use them and they ask " Where you at?" Mystery solved.


----------



## oswego tort lover (Oct 29, 2009)

i have stood behind a visual barrier as my 19 inch 22yr captive wc female leopard walk's by , i spoke loud enough for a person that close to hear me , about 10 feet away and she freezes the moment i speak , so i'm preety sure she can hear me ..........


----------



## t_mclellan (Oct 30, 2009)

Just for kicks I snuck into my adult RF pen & buried Papaya & Cantaloupe (3 pieces each) under grass away from the sleeping RF's & away from there food pans.
About 1 hour later I saw the first few (4) wake. They came out into the open & sat for a bit, 5 to 15 min. Upon moving again 3 of 4 seemed to sniff the air. Head & neck stretched & upright. They walked & sniffed there way. 2 went about 4' to find Cantaloupe, The 3rd walked about 10' to find Papaya. I think the wind helped. The 4th followed the crowd to the Cantaloupe. 
As others woke they just headed for a crowd!
This (to me anyway) seems to mean they DO have a very good sense of smell, But in most cases the just follow the crowd ..... kinda like people!
The other theory is that they have elected these 4 tortoises to do "RECON" each morning & report back with the news!
The last thing I did was a thorough search of all suspected conspirators, & although I did find some contraband I found NO walkie talkies! Therefore I doubt the whole "Recon" theory.


----------



## franeich (Nov 2, 2009)

The guy who lived behind me growing up used to whistle and his desert tortoise would come running.


----------



## Madkins007 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm always intrigued when a few people claim experiences different than what most studies have shown. 

To Oswego, I would wonder if they would respond to a tape recording of your voice when you are nowhere around and have not been for over an hour. If not, they may be responding to scent, habit, seeing you from a different angle.

To Franeich- tortoises see, smell and tell time pretty well. You'd have to eliminate those factors before I would believe that the whistle did it.


----------



## oswego tort lover (Nov 2, 2009)

that seem's like a good test, as she's inside now i'll have to wait till may to give it a try.


----------



## Madkins007 (Nov 2, 2009)

LOL! You mean you're not willing to put her outside in the fall weather in the name of science?


----------



## DAC8671 (Nov 3, 2009)

Here's a picture of Ralph's "ear". It's the circular indentation just before the fold of his skin.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 3, 2009)

Great picture! I love Ralph!!!

Yvonne


----------

